
Hacktoberfest is back. Contribute to open source and get a cool T-shirt - sudo_bangbang
https://medium.com/@roshanjossey/hacktoberfest-is-back-contribute-to-open-source-and-get-a-cool-t-shirt-11e50e89afd6
======
eindiran
This looks quite cool. Has anyone participated in this before?

I'd be interested to hear from the perspective of people submitting PRs and
from the perspective of people maintaining repos that got submissions from new
contributors because of Hacktoberfest.

~~~
sattoshi
I wore both hats. Something to note is that PR-ing your own repo counts as
well but I digress.

As a submitter: It's a good experience as I don't get an excuse to dive deep
into some open source tech every day. Plus I get a comfy t-shirt with a cool
design at the end. This month I will try to mess around with .NET Core's core.

As a maintainer: Definitely a non-negligible part of the PRs is garbage. Not
everyone is doing this in good spirit. Some PRs are there just fix a typo
which is okay I guess but meh. I won't be much of a maintainer this month as
my main project's target was php<5.6 but there isn't a better alternative yet.
Once again I digress.

I am surprised HF isn't higher on HN right now. It's a cool thing.

